# It Ain't Over Til It's Over



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We're just getting started......Hopefully!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Cool :O||:
The lady hasn't sung her song just yet.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

One of the funniest hunts of the year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got after them again Saturday with goosefreak, but only one goose wanted to play. Had a hell of a walk packing a ton of decoys and gear Sunday with goosefreak, and again only 1 goose shot. It's tough when you are hunting public ground with birds that have months and years of education. I have seen several banded birds taken this late season that are close to 20 years old, all banded in Utah. Talk about local geese!:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's Sunday's bird that goosefreak shot. Black band that was worn shiny.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still slowly grinding away on extended season birds. I think tomorrow will be my last day for this season. These WMA honkers are well educated and tough as heck to decoy.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We only scrapped one out today too. It's not just on the WMA's hoss. These private fields are all getting well educated birds too. Not seeing near as many as last week but what we have seen are pretty darn leery if there's any decs in the field.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see a couple of you closing the season on a good note. Congrats.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice close man!


----------

